# encriptar direcotirios

## Noss

Hola!

Tengo un directorio en mi portátil que quiero protejer, así que estoy uando encfs... Pero me preguntaba si es tan seguro como creo este programa, o si conoceis alguno más seguro... Busco el que sea más seguro de todos.

El directorio en cuestion está lleno de ficheros y otros directorios y crece cada día, osea que cada día voy crenado en él más ficheros que tambien quiero que se encripten claro...

Si al final el encfs es seguro sigo con él, pero no quiero jugármelas

Un saludo!

----------

## ekz

Si mueves ese directorio a una partición exclusiva para él, puedes encriptarla con truecrypt (Si buscas en el foro encontrarás varios hilos en inglés al respecto).

Saludos

----------

## Noss

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Si mueves ese directorio a una partición exclusiva para él, puedes encriptarla con truecrypt (Si buscas en el foro encontrarás varios hilos en inglés al respecto).
> 
> Saludos

 

Uff increible programa, lo acabo de instalar en el pc del curro que usa windows xp, ye es maravilloso, tambien he encontrado un tutorial para gentoo pego el enlace por si a alguien le interesa

http://www.kriptopolis.org/truecrypt-gentoo-linux

Tambien he visto que existe una interfaz gráfica para usarlo OneKript se llama, ya cuando pueda miro si está en portage y sino a ver si lo meto por overlay y lo pongo, y a lo peor lo uso por comandos en consola... o puede que eso sea lo mejor xD

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda no conocía este programa y estoy flipando con él

Un saludo

----------

## sefirotsama

Pero a ver si es por tocar las narices, piensa que se hacen copias en /tmp i que quedan residuos que pueden ser recatados del disco si no son completamente destruidos.

Sigue los enlaces  de kriptopolis y entra un poco más en las... CONSPARANOIAS... 

(a partir de ese día, destruirás tu swap cada vez que apagues el equipo... mira-lo en /etc/conf.d/rc.conf, xD)

P.D. a través de esa web descubrí como consultar la RAM en caliente de forma bruta... (por ejemplo si konqueror petara y quisiera rescatar lo que llevo escrito de post podría coger los residuos que quedaron en la RAM en lugar de reescribirlo...)

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, que muchas gracias por esta info   :Smile:  , la añado a mi lista de cosas por probar, es un tema que me ha interesado en varias ocasiones pero que al final no me he puesto a ello. Espero que esta vez sea la definitiva y añada algo más a mis instalaciones habituales.

----------

## sefirotsama

De todas maneras, por lo que tengo entendido si se encripta la raiz ( / ) el rendimiento del sistema empeora considerablemente y no es recomendable en el caso de portátiles ya que fácilmente consumirá más recursos y gastará antes la batería...

¿Alguien me sabría dar algún dato al respecto de lo de la batería y el rendimiento?

Pienso que de todas maneras, si alguien quiere buscar información sensible y tiene acceso a un disco duro no se conforma con entrar y probar la clave de diferentes maneras... puede intentar conseguirla de muchas otras y si no se encripta el total de el disco puede quedar parte de la información sensible en /tmp si es separado o incluso en la RAM (en éste último caso las posibilidades aumentan si usamos SWAP en partición separada o si alguien congelase nuestros módulos de RAM nada más apagar el equipo).

Al final todo es "conspiranoia". Si te intentan romper la seguridad y se dedican a perseguirte lo suficiente... paran en tan sólo el primer intento? O bien buscarán caminos alternativos por donde falla más gente?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Puedes ver como te pueden robar la información sin que valga de mucho tus medidas de seguridad Ver Aquí

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Puedes ver como te pueden robar la información sin que valga de mucho tus medidas de seguridad Ver Aquí

 

 :Very Happy:  Como hackear un password WEP en menos de un minuto, y sin usar ningún programa adicional! 

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Puedes ver como te pueden robar la información sin que valga de mucho tus medidas de seguridad Ver Aquí

 

Pero nada más difícl que ingresar a la NASA  como este hacker nos muestra  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Saluudos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   Puedes ver como te pueden robar la información sin que valga de mucho tus medidas de seguridad Ver Aquí 
> 
> Pero nada más difícl que ingresar a la NASA  como este hacker nos muestra  
> 
> Saluudos

 

Me has hecho gastar un minuto de mi tiempo en ver algo como esto... una vez vi un video (no recuerdo el link) que aseguraba poder hackear cualquier web del mundo... y editada un archivo de windows y agregaba al hotst la url de google (como localhost 127.0.0.1)

----------

## Noss

Hay que estar aburrido para hacer estas cosas.... Aunque lo de "hackear" wifis con WEP, promete  :Wink: 

Un saludo ya lo probaré y contaré

----------

